# Hymer Exsis rear "locker"



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello knowledgeable MHF members, we have a 2007 Exsis SK (on old Ducato)

Cannot get the rear locker catches to open , they lock and unlock easily , but the offside one although it turns 90 degrees it does not release

Any ideas or tips please

This is potentially a disaster as we are booked to go away in it on 28 th December !!

Thanks in anticipation 

Mark and Denise


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hymer Exsis rear locker*

We had a 2005 model and the locks would freeze up , when you unlock them do they pop out , if not try warming them with a hair drier , and then lubricating with good lock lub , not oil .


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Frozen Locks*

Use plenty of ACF-50 in them.

It drives out the moisture and lubes.

cheers


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Exsis rear lock / locker*

Thanks for unlocking tips , I think the locks ARE unlocked , this is 
(perhaps) not releasing the locker securing mechanism,which turn 90 degrees to open .

I have warmed and lubricated the externally visible seal, although I have not heard of ACF 50 (will buy some)

Any further tips , or lateral thinking ??

Thanks again

Mark and Denise


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I have had a look at ours and the handle cannot turn without the locking lever as it fits onto a squared shaft so as far as I can see the problem must be that the handles are not popping out far enough or maybe it is unlocking but the door is frozen shut. 
How about opening the small door on the inside of the locker and sitting an electric fan heater near so the heat is blown into the locker to warm everything inside. Also one in the bathroom would be good blowing on the top half of the door. 
James


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Condensation on the seals between locker door and bodywork may have frozen. SWMBO could not open the rear doors of her car for this reason.


SD


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi....

Following your post i went outside and tested ours.....2004 Exsis

The lock mech was slow popping out, so will spray some silicon lube " GT 85 " which should free it up . :lol: 

Dinger


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis rear locker*

Thanks to all for help in opening our van`s rear locker...... an early Christmas present has now been opened.

In essence , after a second afternoon of fiddling about /lubricating etc , with considerable assistance from a ( caravanner) friend we removed the 2 stainless self tapping screws and prised the lock and barrel out

On examination we found that a small allen bolt was loose, this enabled the inner lock part to turn without the "square shaft " JP advised me of moving.

Once removed and after cleaning up with emery cloth and tightening this small allen bolt , all was reassembled
  
It may be worth other Exsis owners ( although I understand several other model have similar locker fastenings) , checking this out, I intend to dismantle my nearside lock and catch as soon as itis above minus 3c !!


----------

